# Improvised bands?



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

I was reading that sheet latex was not asy to source oustide tthe U.S.

I've got thinking, has anyone tried latex from an industrial gloves? Worth it or not?

Or a swimming cap?

Or even silicone rubber? I've just bought one and pulled a strip, this thing pull to 500% and is extra resistant to u.v and friction!!! Definetly worth a try, what you say?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

sorry me being stupid here what is silicone rubber ...? like the stuff in the tubes to seal windows etc.?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

It's similar, but more elastic as in a silicone swimming cap! They are a tad more than 1mm at the base of the cap and thinner at the top.

I can tell you that the amount of sun we get over here deteriorates latex easily but silicone is more resistant.

I was thinking of getting a rotary cutter through a cap and run that through a chrony!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nothing works as good as latex. If you are in the UK your best bet is Thera-Band. It is latex with a few additives. -- Tex


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you for your feedback Tex.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmm agreed with tex we have enough retailers of elastic in the UK not to worry about alternatives ... I went through a phase of testing bike inner tubes etc but like tex said nothing is better than.a material designed for stretching and contracting .


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

Didnt try this but why not to try? Then You will know will it be cheaper, stronger, faster. Just try it mate if you have a chance, even if it will fail - we all will learn something







good luck

Thera band also isnt designed for slingshots oryginally







so there is always a chance


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

id say give it a go


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone try natural latex torniquet they come 18" x 1" x 0.025" might be worth a try if you can find them,don't get searching the UK tho, seems they've gone all latex free







that said I have found a natural latex manufacturer in the UK but I bet the min order will be £10,000,I'll contact them shortly for a laugh








*
*


[EDIT] If I can source latex suitable for slingshots in the UK I'll ship to UK and Europe,Tex has the US covered


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

6000 miles now from the U.K. As I get hold of a rotary cutter I'll give it a try.

I had a friend in the U.K who dealt with rubbers, I've asked him for contacts but didn't have any for the moment.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I believe there are a few that used swimming caps and had relatively good results. I am sure Gary "Flatband" has tried them.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Will give them a try soon.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Anyone try natural latex torniquet they come 18" x 1" x 0.025" might be worth a try if you can find them,don't get searching the UK tho, seems they've gone all latex free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real latex tourniquets are very hard to beat... I use them when I can find them, they're inexpensive, are extremely snappy and wear real well too. The only problem is everytime I find a good source they seem to switch up after a while sending me the almost worthless latex free stuff instead of what I want.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Anyone try natural latex torniquet they come 18" x 1" x 0.025" might be worth a try if you can find them,don't get searching the UK tho, seems they've gone all latex free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real latex tourniquets are very hard to beat... I use them when I can find them, they're inexpensive, are extremely snappy and wear real well too. The only problem is everytime I find a good source they seem to switch up after a while sending me the almost worthless latex free stuff instead of what I want.
[/quote]

Yes Bill that latex free stuff is everywhere here,from the research I've done on pure latex the ones from Hygenic seem from what I recall the same latex Tex sells...if I'm not mistaken?

Although I'm not sure if this is the best price for them...maybe you could find cheaper?

My link


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

i hace used a swiming cap but it didnt work all that well
SR


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Slingshots rule said:


> i hace used a swiming cap but it didnt work all that well
> SR


I use and like plain old Alliance brand #107 rubber bands. They're good for about 170 fps with .375 lead and last a long time. #105s would also work well.

Henry


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

http://lookpic.com/c1/i2/3806/PXp3aeXW.jpeg

Will have to wait until the 20th Aug to test this!


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've had many trims off, so I've cut a thin strip of 10cm and stretched it to the max.
61 cm which equates to 600% stretch.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I've just tested the draw weight of the bands, 7.5kg stretched to 540%.


----------

